# A Group Effort with a lot of miles



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My long time hunting buddy and friend is retiring this year. Bought a place in Northern Michigan and wanted an address sign. I figured he was a special case so follow along if your curious or a newbie to CNC world. Boring to the experienced people.










First, we needed an outdoorsie setup with water and pine trees, which is what Northern Michigan is all about, along with woods and deer. Beltramidave just happened to have this file. Used the rope frame included with Aspire resized to about 20 x 16.










With water you need a fish. Took the stock leaping bass clipart from Vectric and enlarged it a bit and added the ducks.










Ducks. OK, the possibility of a two sided sign is there. Just stock clipart from Vectric enlarged a little along with a couple smaller versions.



















Since these will be going outside, I used 15# Corafoam HDU. Nice, but rather plain. Maybe Scottart will give me some painting advice, since this is rather advanced for the only 2 lessons I got from him earlier. To paraphrase, after sending him the pics and asking for advice, he basically said something to the effect of " that's an advanced project for a elementary beginner like you. Just send em to me." I'm sure his words meant that. Hmmm, guess that means he has little faith in my abilities (I agree) after seeing my efforts. Off to Alaska they went along with some good Michigan venison jerky - and a check.


















This is what I received back today. Bruce is ecstatic. Now the problem is how to mount and finish them. Any ideas would be appreciated I'm sure. Thank you - thank you to Dave and Scott. You helped make a one of a kind present for an old codger's graduation.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

He'll cherish those signs forever. 

I'm considering buying V-Carve. Are you using that or Aspire? When you make plaques and signs, do you model them yourself or use Vectric clip art or a mix? I ask because I will do more modeling than clip art and VCarve doesn't seem that powerful for modeling. I'm wondering if it even makes sense for me to buy it. Aspire is awfully expensive and not in the plan. I think I can use blender to model, export as STL and use F360 to assemble and create tool paths. Though I still need to prove that to myself. I could see a path where I model in Blender and use VCarve to assemble and generate tool paths since F360 is a bit quirky in that way..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have Aspire, but this could very easily be done with VCarve Pro. You can do 3d carving with it. Beltramidave and MEBCWD (others too) can give you the skinny on what the limitations are. Files already made, as i understand it, can be cut in Vcarve. Get Pro if you get it. You can always upgrade later and get credit for what you've already spent. Everything I've done so far could have been done with VCarve........I think,


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I'm sure his words meant that.


Super nice sign, John! And well done, Scott! But this line above is one of the funniest I've seen on here lately - cracked me up. :grin:

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice project John and Scott! Glad to hear that Bruce liked it too. Old hunting buddies are pretty special!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Finished my CNC earlier, and those Oreo thin lemon cookies are great.

Looking good. Except I would have used a loon instead of a duck. I've seen loads more loons up there than ducks.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ducks are prettier!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Beautiful masterpieces! It's so cool to see the process.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

They look great, John (and Scott). Your buddy's neighbors will be jealous.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great cooperative effort. Would be great to see a photo once they are in place.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow !!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Phil, VCarve Pro is not capable of modeling, but there are lots of models available to use to create most anything. Probably 90% of what I do could be done using VCarve Pro, but I chose Aspire so I have the option. The nice part of Vectric products is that you can purchase any of there products and when you are ready to upgrade, you only pay the difference. I started with VCarve Desktop, but moved to VCarve Pro mainly to not limit myself to a small format design and then finally to Aspire. Download the trial versions and give them a spin.

I have never used Blender and very seldom use F360 even though I come from a CAD background. Vectric products make my life a lot easier.


----------



## willhicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice CNC work. I love working with sign foam...


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great project John, could you screw a couple of "eye bolts" into the top and maybe hang it with some rope that matches your border rope?
Pre-drill and epoxy??


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Great project John, could you screw a couple of "eye bolts" into the top and maybe hang it with some rope that matches your border rope?
> Pre-drill and epoxy??



Could if they were mounted on backer boards. One of the possibilities we were considering.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow!!!!


----------

